# Would you brake it like this?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I don’t really want to thread the barrel. 

https://www.wittmachine.net/custom-clamp-on-muzzle-brake.html


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Ross, never heard of such before. But the reviews online look decent. I guess the key is in making double darn certain the measurements you have to make are spot on...

Let us know if you get one...I'd like to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

If you don't want to thread, you get clamp on, pin on or weld on as options. Normally you pin or weld in those states where it's required, so you get a clamp on choice.

Jeff


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

your probably never going to do a suppressor in CA I would figure.

it is kind of expensive but if you don't have a threaded barrel not as bad as sending it off for threading and buying a brake.

I am running this brake , but I have a threaded muzzle I knew I wanted a threaded muzzle when I was shopping for my 308 https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...muzzle-brake-5-8-24-thread-ar-10-lr-308-matte

after having some threaded muzzles I don't understand why barrels don't all come threaded it makes so much sense when they are cutting the threads for the breach and cutting the crown what would it take a few more minutes to cut muzzle threads 

luckily more companies are starting to realize this and many more rifles are now available with factory threaded muzzles.

the benefit is that I can also now spot for myself I am still watching the target on impact when shooting from the bipod or rest


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yuk !
Kinda reminds me of those saddle mounts people used to put a scope on a shotgun, tacky looking afterthought.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yeah suppresors are scarey here. Don’t need a license to buy reloading powder or black powder or primers but a gun muffler is a no no for everyone. 
I didn’t think the price was so bad. I am a little concerned with the size and weight. There is one made in Canada thats over $300. Well good luck with that. I will probably order one later this spring, not quite done looking and I am actually kinda busy on work that can’t wait. A distraction would be bad I think. And a gun part sitting in a box just itches at ya!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I also agree it’s not my first choice for looks. Function over form...... nothing I am adding to this otherwise nice enough rifle is really making it better looking. I started with a synthetic stock over the wood option which I like in some ways just not to look at. I really need to get a picture up


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Here is where I got it. Same price too. 
https://www.marstar.ca/dynamic/category.jsp?catid=98720


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I don't understand why barrels don't all come threaded


It's only been fairly recently that there was a big demand for threaded barrels.

Before Browning introduced the "BOSS" system it was pretty rare to see anything threaded aside from AR-15's. 

More states are allowing suppressors for hunting now so demand has increased, but even with all that most don't like using muzzle brakes due to the increased noise levels for the shooter or people close by.

Anything you attach to a barrel will probably change the point of impact and may change the accuracy too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's only been fairly recently that there was a big demand for threaded barrels.
> 
> Before Browning introduced the "BOSS" system it was pretty rare to see anything threaded aside from AR-15's.
> 
> ...


i know , we have had this conversation before . 
even if it is just to put something on to better protect the muzzle.
I would find it hard to believe most would not want to have the 50-60% recoil reduction.


but I really like to see the impact on the the target looking through the scope so I am sold.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I would find it hard to believe most would not want to have the 50-60% recoil reduction.


Most would if it didn't mean increasing the noise levels.



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> but I really like to see the impact on the the target looking through the scope so I am sold.


The majority of those buying hunting rifles don't really shoot at a lot of targets.
They sight them in and that's about it.

Many hunters only shoot a few times a year, mostly immediately prior to or during hunting season. 

Many of those are shooting small cartridges in semi auto which have minimal recoil to begin with.
Cosmetics is another reason some don't like brakes.

Those who shoot rifles a lot are still a minority that seems to be getting smaller.

If they remove the NFA restrictions on suppressors that might change, but I don't see that happening in our lifetimes.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I am thinking if I cut recoil ( not that it’s terrible) my accuracy will increase because I won’t flinch or tightwn up? I am a bit torn because I havn’t put many down the tube yet. Heck the scope isn’t even sighted in! Just musing a next step. Need a cheek riser too


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ross said:


> I am thinking if I cut recoil ( not that it’s terrible) my accuracy will increase because I won’t flinch or tightwn up?


It's possible it will help reduce flinching, but that's more a mental thing. 

The easiest way to stop a flinch is to learn to concentrate on the cross hairs and the trigger, and not anticipate the discharge. 

It should almost surprise you when you feel it if you're doing it correctly.

I wouldn't bother to do more than a rudimentary sight in before installing the brake unless you just want to get a base for comparison. It's very likely to shift the point of impact.

I think I'd just get it hitting paper on a large target, and maybe then fire a couple of 3-5 shot groups until getting the brake and any other accessories attached.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I feel like I just barely got out of load development. at 385 rounds .

this is why I bought a 308

something about shooting steel plates a few hundred yards away seeing the splash and hearing the ring just makes me smile.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My Browning A-bolt with BOSS is great. Less recoil than my semiautomatic Remington (both 30-06) and you can tune the barrel by screwing it in or out. It does make a difference in accuracy. It is way louder than the Remington.

I have had people give me grief about the "silencer" on my rifle until I fired it in their presence.

I don't shoot as much as I used to because it costs about a dollar around.


----------

